# Can't understand why people can be so nasty!



## annibrahim (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi there,

I am just appalled at the way members of the general public treat pigeons. Many a time I have seen injured birds trying to pick up some crumbs at someones feet from a sandwich and they get a kick from a boot. I have gotten myself into many a scrape defending the pigeon. I suffer constant abuse from the public when I try to feed the birds, threatened with police and called names I won't even mention. It is so upsetting to see these creatures sitting quietly in the sun and someone deciding to sink the boot in just to move it out of the way. I try to remove strings etc from injured birds feet to make them more comfortable and people just look at me as if I have commited the worlds greatest crime. 
I met a woman the other day who had been given 7 anti social orders for commiting a nuisance for helping pigeons but she carries on regardless, and so will I. Wonder what happened to human compassion.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Keep up the good work and don't ever loose your compassion!
Compassionate, caring people are a dying breed........It's an 'All about me', selfish attitude taking its place


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You're doing an amazing job helping the poor pigeons. Keep up the good work. 

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You can get an ASBO for "causing alarm and distress" by feeding pigeons but not, so far, for causing alarm and distress by kicking them or letting them die trapped in netting! The legislation has been twisted to punish kindness.


----------



## annibrahim (Jul 1, 2011)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a world we live in!*

It is all backwards, evil is seen as good, and good is seen as evil.

Keep up the good fight, we are all in this world to help each other AND the needy and innocent creatures in this world, that is a duty of all human beings, shame ....so many have no clue.


----------



## GooseGirl (Jun 7, 2012)

I too am dismayed by the antipathy shown to pigeons. 

I've just been handed a notice from my apartment managers, telling me that my neighbours below have complained, and not to "encourage" pigeons.

There is a wood pigeon I've been feeding for more than a year, by throwing very small fragments of oatmeal bread and cracked corn from my 3rd floor window to the lawn. The wood pigeon eats every morsel. But I've been nagged about "attracting vermin including rats." I've never seen a rat there.

There are also some ferals that come to my window sill, and I put the feed along it and they eat. I do this in the early morning and last thing in the evening. There isn't even much poop at all, yet this was also in the "neighbours complained" warning. I can see their window ledge below mine --- there's nothing there.

This is a group of only about ten birds, in all this entire year. It's not like there are dozens flocking here.

I'm going to have to stop feeding them at my home. I'm incredibly saddened, as these birds know me now. I know they will find food elsewhere -- it's not that they depend on me. They go elsewhere for the greater part of the day, and they roost elswhere, as there are many parks in my area. They don't even roost on this building. 

But I'm sad I won't get the joy of interacting with this particular set of individuals at my window sill now. It's a relationship that has given me joy beyond words -- I love them. But now the management is onto me, it's all over. 

They are so beautiful, gentle and they actually DON'T create a mess. Every anti-pigeon complaint or issue that my landlord mentioned in his nag-fest is something I just do not agree is a problemor even true. But I have to abide by it or risk either being asked to leave/evicted, or maybe even he will employ some kind of control on the birds, although he did not mention this as a potential action. 

I feel so sad tonight. I've been discreetly feeding these guys for more than a year, from my window.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm so sorry GooseGirl. I know how you feel, I've been there myself a few times. I just can't see why people feel that way towards pigeons. It's all a misconception, but many minds are set, you just can't change their ways anymore.

Reti


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well to all of you that help these poor little critters, keep up the good work allthough it's not really work if you love what you do. And every time you get a dirty look or some one calls you names just smile to your self, and remember " you can't fix stupid "
Dave


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Well to all of you that help these poor little critters, keep up the good work allthough it's not really work if you love what you do. And every time you get a dirty look or some one calls you names just smile to your self, and remember " you can't fix stupid "
> Dave


Well said Dave.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

GooseGirl said:


> I too am dismayed by the antipathy shown to pigeons.
> 
> I've just been handed a notice from my apartment managers, telling me that my neighbours below have complained, and not to "encourage" pigeons.
> 
> ...


Hi GooseGirl,

The same just happened to me. Someone complained to the management that seeds are falling from my window ledge when I feed the pigeons there, and the pigeons then go down to eat the fallen seeds and trample the flowers. I've been feeding these same pigeons for the last 5 years (I even get a sitter in the winter to feed them if I go on vacation) and I'm not about to stop feeding them. What I do now is that I feed them inside the room. It took them about 1 day to figure out what the new system is. It's more cleaning of course, but hopefully, this will resolve the problem with the neighbors.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GooseGirl said:


> I too am dismayed by the antipathy shown to pigeons.
> 
> I've just been handed a notice from my apartment managers, telling me that my neighbours below have complained, and not to "encourage" pigeons.
> 
> I feel so sad tonight. I've been discreetly feeding these guys for more than a year, from my window.


I'm sorry this has happened to you....this is so sad.
Why can't tenants complain right back to these 'control freak neighbors'......Afterall, THEY are infringing on and destroying YOUR quality of life 



Crazy Pete said:


> Well to all of you that help these poor little critters, keep up the good work allthough it's not really work if you love what you do. And every time you get a dirty look or some one calls you names just smile to your self, and remember " you can't fix stupid "
> Dave


I agree....well said 

I think I would do what nypigeonlady does, and put a dish of food on a small table INSIDE the window.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

It wasn't so long ago ............that I decided to take a pair of sissors , cotton wool and some iodene ....... I was removing string and bathing the wounds and I had just caught a bird that had some substance on it's beak which had fused it shut 

......In total reversal of whats been happening here ........a big beefy burly guy came up to me and demanded that I set the bird free ......it took me a few minutes to try and show the guy I was not attempting to hurt the birds but my intentions were to only help the bird .......I'm pretty sure he was ready to take me apart .......lol
So have faith ..........there are some people still out there in the public willing to come to the aid of a pigeon .

I do understand what your saying tho ......some people are just plain horrible to pigeons , although I've not yet been approached by anyone threatening to fine me I do feel my time maybe just about up now.......I was photographed in the city feeding my feral flock which made the newspapers .


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I moved as a 10-year old to London for five years. This was in the 80's and I maybe wrong, but it seems like there was less anti-pigeon hysteria then - you could still feed the pigeons in Trafalgar square, and seed was sold right there for this purpose. Of course I fed the pigeons at my window then too, and gathered quite a flock. All our neighbors were extremely nasty about it and created huge problems for my parents, so for five years I had to feed the pigeons in secret from everybody. I dreamed about how I would be able to have have tons of pigeons one day and not care about the crap of adults. I can't believe that almost 30 years later, I'm still in the same situation. It's ridiculous to be made to feel like a criminal your whole life because of wanting to feed the pigeons.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I hear you guys. I love them too; people should be grateful for friendly birds like pigeons as without them, many people would have no daily connection with nature at all. We need that connection.

Have you ever noticed, its only ever the really disordered types of people who harrass others for showing compassion towards animals. Its never someone nice or normal. I'm not pandering to that kind of person- there's something wrong with them.

My guy is a psychologist and he says only 10% of the population statistically lack emapthy due personality disorders- Narcissism, sociopathy, aspergers etc. The rest are normal people, but unfortunately you get a lot of weak people who follow anyone who displays aggression. That's the sort of person I don't want to be... a follower of people who are missing basic empathy.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, it's true - it's usually only one or two people, but these mean deranged types are also the active ones. I guess you need strong feeling to organize to do something – good or nasty. Unfortunately, when it comes to pigeons, you only need a single person to complain to the management because it's seen as such borderline-legal activity, and since I live in a rental, I doubt the explanation that I'm feeding the pigeons inside my apartment now will go over particularly well. I fully understand that while hearing the pigeons cooing at 5.30 am may lower my blood pressure, it may raise someone else's, and the pigeons do perch and poop at my neighbors windows too, so I did talk to many of them. I told them feeding the birds is a very important part of my life, but I didn't want them to pay a price for it, so they could call me anytime they wanted me to clean the areas the pigeons had soiled. No one has so far taken me up on the offer, but I think people were impressed by the fact that this means so much to me and also just by seeing that I'm a normal person they could actually talk to, as opposed to some freak - as pigeon people are often portrayed. The problem is, talking sensibly rarely helps with the psychopathic ones - the only ones for whom this is a problem.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree Eva, the psychopathic types can't be reasoned with; they are not worth talking to except for establishing the fact that they are psychopathic, which usually emerges quickly in a conflict situation.

I keep thinking back to that study I mentioned a few weeks back, where my local council investigated some complaints about crow noises. It turns out that the complainers were only 10% of the local population, whereas 20 % were passionately pro crows, & loved them, fed them etc. And the rest were basically ambivalent. 

If people like the management of your apartment did studies like this, they'd discover something similar I'll bet. They shouldn't be catering to just one person, they should be catering to the majority.


----------



## GooseGirl (Jun 7, 2012)

nycpigeonlady said:


> I moved as a 10-year old to London for five years. This was in the 80's and I maybe wrong, but it seems like there was less anti-pigeon hysteria then - you could still feed the pigeons in Trafalgar square, and seed was sold right there for this purpose. Of course I fed the pigeons at my window then too, and gathered quite a flock. All our neighbors were extremely nasty about it and created huge problems for my parents, so for five years I had to feed the pigeons in secret from everybody. I dreamed about how I would be able to have have tons of pigeons one day and not care about the crap of adults. I can't believe that almost 30 years later, I'm still in the same situation. It's ridiculous to be made to feel like a criminal your whole life because of wanting to feed the pigeons.


nycpigeonlady, you are absolutely correct -- in years gone by there wasn't this much anti-pigeon feeling in London, and yes Trafalgar Square was even a tourist attraction largely because of the pigeons! 

Then, in 2000, one politician declared war on them, banning the selling of feed, and even outlawing any person attempting to feed them in the Square. They "installed" birds of prey to fly around the area to keep the pigeons away.

I was actually living in the United States during this period, having emigrated there in the 1980s. I returned to live in London a few years ago, and let me tell you, I've been shocked at how much anti-pigeon feeling is now in place everywhere here. It's a very different attitude than when I left. You can see rows of spikes now on buildings everywhere to stop pigeons sitting. I wouldn't be surprised if this too is something my landlord might consider putting on our window ledges....Even the local parks and "greens" have "Don't feed the pigeons" signs, and people can be prosecuted if they get caught by an officer. 

It's such a shame that a simple human need to connect with the forms of wildlife who want to connect with us too, is being basically outlawed. My windowsill encounters have given me so much joy, and yes I agree with the person up-thread who said my neighbors are in fact infringing on MY quality of life. Would these people want a world just completely free of birds around the building or gardens? How apocalyptic would that feel?! Birds flying around in our world is something we should feel glad to have; instead it seems I live around people who want no sign of life in their environment...

And the original post about people actually kicking these birds -- it's beyond belief how mean spirited people are.


----------



## GooseGirl (Jun 7, 2012)

Bella_F said:


> I agree Eva, the psychopathic types can't be reasoned with; they are not worth talking to except for establishing the fact that they are psychopathic, which usually emerges quickly in a conflict situation.
> 
> I keep thinking back to that study I mentioned a few weeks back, where my local council investigated some complaints about crow noises. It turns out that the complainers were only 10% of the local population, whereas 20 % were passionately pro crows, & loved them, fed them etc. And the rest were basically ambivalent.
> 
> If people like the management of your apartment did studies like this, they'd discover something similar I'll bet. They shouldn't be catering to just one person, they should be catering to the majority.


Funny you should mention this -- I've noticed that at least two other tenants, people on the ground floor, seem to be feeding birds from their windows, and a nasty notice was addressed to them on the noticeboard in the lobby a few months ago. It makes me so sad. We have not just pigeons but lovely chaffinches, blackbirds, and other species. I think the management and the grumpy miserys complaining would be happier if the place was desolate of these creatures.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

i simply dont get why people dont like pigeons.they make really loyal pets just like dogs and they ARE indeed extremely cute  i LOVE pigeons sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.they are a godsend


----------



## GooseGirl (Jun 7, 2012)

pigeonlover2k11 said:


> i simply dont get why people dont like pigeons.they make really loyal pets just like dogs and they ARE indeed extremely cute  i LOVE pigeons sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.they are a godsend


They are cute. I've not yet owned a pigeon as my pet but I would love to one day. Of the group that visit my window sill, there is one that always stays behind for a while, sitting down, getting comfortable and just resting there. Sometimes I peek out the window at him and his little head bobs around, eyeing me. He (or she, I can't tell) has such a lovable face!! His eyes are brown and have such a calm, wise look in them as he blinks at me. I get a sense of such intelligence and sweetness. I love knowing he's just hanging out there peacefully, and anytime he finally leaves I'm a little bit bereft! 

I don't know what's going on with all the hatred these days. I'm very new to getting involved with pigeons, but they are so winning once you have close contact with them.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Even though most times humanity is a lost cause, I am heartened to find this post and the people here that believe in kindness! Thank you Universe for all of you who have posted here! HUGS!!!

Pigeons are bullied because they are kind, calm and non aggressive creatures. It's the same mentality as bullies. Some deranged people get a kick out of bullying the weak - because their own self-esteem are in tatters (internally). It gives them an ego boost or make them feel stronger than they (humans) can control nature/the situation/the rules/etc.

I agree with Bella that the very people who complain about pigeons are the same deluded mentally-unstable troublemaker. These are the same people who are aggressive in the community. Why they can't put their strong passion to good use? Instead of lobbying against feeding pigeons, why can't you use the_ same passion_ to help the orphans, or the aged, or anything that contributes to the GOOD in society. Why pick on pigeons???

The world is full of monsters


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh God I've seen jerks throw rocks and sand at them. When I say anything to these brutes they look at me like I have three heads and tell me to F--- off.
These people have the brains and hearts of hornets.


----------



## pigeonlover123 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't understand why people are so mean to pigeons, they are just like any other bird, except nicer.


----------



## Pigeonsill (Jun 21, 2012)

I have only recently (within the past few weeks) begun to develop a liking and concern for pigeons, but I have never at any stage disliked them or mistreated them.

It does seem to me that they are the most disliked and downtrodden of all birds, from what I have been reading. 

I have been dismayed by many comments I have seen on Youtube, for example.
They are called "Flying Rats", and some people rejoice when they watch videos in which they are killed by Hawks. 

I have very limited experience with pigeons (Feral Pigeons) so far, but they seem to be a nice bird.

It is only this past few weeks I have realised that when they waddle along the city pavements, they are actually looking for food on the ground. Life must be hard for them.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all-When ever I have a guest or neighbor over I show them my pigeons and try to educate them on these wonderful birds. At the end, I hear "they are beautiful." I tell folks about their use in message carrying and in World war I and II. People come away with a positive image of the pigeons, and not view them as flying rats.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, I definitely think educating people is very important and we should all be not just care takers but also ambassadors for pigeons, because in the absence of knowledge most people just go with the stereotypes since they find it easier than thinking for themselves. Getting to know something always complicates your current views and challenges your preconceptions, unless you have a mind as impermeable as a brick.....like my first floor neighbor.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I wonder, too, how much the pest control companies are to blame. I find it terrible how they spread lies and propaganda against non-protected species , for the sake of making money. They'll say anything...the web is full of this kind of misinformation put out by these companies.

PS. I was eating out this week at a kebab shop, and noticed some pigeons and crows gathered around the tables. The weather has been very cold and wet-, so the birds were all bedraggled and desperate for food. My partner gave me a look, warning me not to feed the birds in front of other people. I smiled and dropped a bit of kebab under the table for the hungry crow that was looking at it eagerly

As we were eating, three other customers sitting outside started to feed the wet bedraggled crows and pigeons! There was a retired couple discreetly throwing scraps in the garden. And another man, who had been sitting alone near us, waited for us to go, looked around, and then threw his scraps to the birds too. Lol! Anyway that made my week.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised that my mother liked my (pet) pigeon. I had thought she regarded them dirty and as pests but she surprised me when she thought my poor little beakless pigeon was "cute".


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

pirab buk said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that my mother liked my (pet) pigeon. I had thought she regarded them dirty and as pests but she surprised me when she thought my poor little beakless pigeon was "cute".


awwh thats good but how is he 'beakless'? :/


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

I wrote on a another 'thread" how I found him with a rotten beak. He's been to the vet numerous times to his many issues. We still have him.


----------

